# [SOLVED] Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello :
i play "Call Of Duty 5" and i have done the 1st and 2nd mission of the game..
but whenever i want to start the next mission (3rd one) it gives me this error:
"DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error. Check the readme for possible solutions".
i got the minimum requirement system of the game and even mine is higher...
here is my system's information :
Pentium ® 4 CPU 3.20GHz
3.21GHz,1GB of RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS , 512 memory size
and i got directx9 from it's CD that it requires...
Please help me to fix it.!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

Hi, welcome to TSF

What does the readme.txt file recommend as a solution?

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab, and run the 2 DirectX tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

Have you tried reinstalling or updating yor graphics driver?

SP3 has been available to download for XP for quite a while now. It might not be related to your problem, but it's worth installing anyway.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

Hello,
this is a common problem in Call of Duty World at War (5)
it's basically from the sound card
to fix this issue, try this:

1. goto My Computer
2. View System Info
3. Hardware
4. Device Manager
5. select Sound, Video, Game Controllers
6. DISABLE Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio device

if you don't have Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio device, try to disbale your Creative sound card or any PCI sound card and only keep the integrated sound card (realtek HD for example).

and now go to Control Panel --> Sounds and Audio Devices, under speaker settings, choose Advanced , then click on performance, move the Hardware acceleration meter to the second option (decrease it) "Basic Acceleration"

under Sample rate conversion quality put the meter on the middle

now be sure to use these settings for the Sound card that you are using
if you only have one card, just try to apply these settings on it, even if it's a PCI card


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

ok ill try that


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*



koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> What does the readme.txt file recommend as a solution?
> 
> ...


hi
dxdiag found no errors ..and i searched google alot many people got this problem even at other games like call of duty 4 ...but i played those games with no problem thats why i think my graphic card doesnt need reinstalling or something like that...anyways u suggest that i do that?
and i cant find readme file ...well actually i found something like readme about DX9..all it said was about installing DX that i already have done that!


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello,
> this is a common problem in Call of Duty World at War (5)
> it's basically from the sound card
> to fix this issue, try this:
> ...



hi Rockmaster 
i think i did what u said but still got the problem
i went to device manager and tried to disable all of sound,video and game controllers but the only thing that i could uninstall was Realtek High definition Audio
and i didnt do it coz u said...
i made the 2nd part of what u said and choosed the Basic Acceleration and the under sample thing in controll panel but still got DX error
anyways in device manager when i click on sound ,video and game controllers i have this options:
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Controll Devices
Realtek High definition Audio
Video Codecs
and only by right clicking on realtek high... it gives me the option of choosing disable and others dont have...


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

oh i may say this too:
i think this problem as u said is something with sound device coz when i changed the Hardware acceleration and Sample rate conversion quality several times , the error changed 1 time and the error was this :

```
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_driver_drive_reaction".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy8_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy7_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy6_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy5_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy4_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy3_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy2_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_guy1_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_passenger_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_truck_driver_climbin".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_shot_leg_right_2_crawl".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_shot_leg_left_2_crawl".
Error: Could not load xanim "ch_climb_tree_a".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_traverse_crawl_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_traverse_v2".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_traverse_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_crawl_base".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_base".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_crawl".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_run".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_run2crouch".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_crouch_idle".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_run2stand".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_stand_idle".
Error: Could not load xanim "v_opelblitz_driverdoor_climbout".
Error: Could not load xanim "step_up_low_wall".
Error: Could not load xanim "jump_across_100".
Error: Could not load xanim "p_makinraid_hatch".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_sherman_passenger9_combatidle_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_sherman_passenger8_combatidle_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_lvt4_peleliu1_character9_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_lvt4_peleliu1_character5_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_lvt4_peleliu1_character4_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_right_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_left_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_back_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_right_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_left_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_back_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_left_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_right_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_back_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_sprint_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_idle_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_idle_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pt_hold_prone_throw_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pt_hold_throw_satchel".
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
-----------------------------------
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickPeriod'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeInTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeOutTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
-----------------------------------

Connecting player #0 has a zero GUID
Going from CS_FREE to CS_CONNECTED for  (num 0 guid 0)
Received packet 0 of stats data
Received packet 1 of stats data
Received packet 2 of stats data
Received packet 3 of stats data
Received packet 4 of stats data
Received packet 5 of stats data
Received packet 6 of stats data
--
DynEnt_WriteGameState wrote 2 bytes
--
Setting state to CA_LOADING in CL_DownloadsComplete
Setting state to CA_LOADING in CL_InitCGame
Player 0 no longer burning at time: 0
Error: Could not load material "nightvision_overlay_goggles".
Error: Could not load material "decode_characters".
Error: Could not load material "decode_characters_glow".
Error: Could not load material "killicondied".
Error: Could not load material "killiconcrush".
Error: Could not load material "killiconfalling".
Error: Could not load material "killiconsuicide".
Error: Could not load material "killiconheadshot".
Error: Could not load material "killiconmelee".
LOADING... collision map
LOADING... graphics
LOADING... maps/pel2.d3dbsp

Foliage: --------------------------
Foliage: smodelCount = 15722
Foliage: foliage model count = 15722 (max=16384)
Foliage: sizeof(g_modelInfos) = 16384, element size = 1
Foliage: --------------------------

vertex stream 2: --------------------------
vertex stream 2: needs 964468 bytes
vertex stream 2: vertex buffer allocate ok
vertex stream 2: --------------------------
LOADING... game media
LOADING...  - textures
Error: Could not load material "headicondisconnected".
Error: Could not load material "headiconyouinkillcam".
Error: Could not load material "objective_up".
Error: Could not load material "objective_down".
Error: Could not load material "compassping_friendly".
Error: Could not load material "objective_friendly_chat".
Error: Could not load material "compassping_enemy".
Error: Could not load material "compass_radarline".
Error: Could not load material "compass_objpoint_airstrike_busy".
Error: Could not load material "compass_objpoint_airstrike_friendly".
Error: Could not load material "hud_flashbangicon".
LOADING...  - models
LOADING...  - items
LOADING...  - inline models
LOADING...  - server models
Error: Could not load fx "vehicle/treadfx/fx_treadfx_sherman_mud".
Error: Could not load fx "explosions/artilleryexp_dirt_brown_test".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/grenade/fx_american_smoke_grenade".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_flare_sky_white_10sec".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/grenade/fx_gas_grenade_22sec".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/molotov/fx_molotov_burn_trail".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/molotov/fx_molotov_burn_trail2".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/molotov/fx_molotov_wick".
Error: Could not load fx "env/fire/fx_fire_player_sm_smk_2sec".
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickPeriod'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeInTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeOutTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
Error: Could not load fx "treadfx/heli_dust_default".
Error: Could not load fx "treadfx/heli_water".
Error: Could not load fx "smoke/smoke_trail_white_heli".
Error: Could not load fx "smoke/smoke_trail_black_heli".
Error: Could not load fx "fire/fire_smoke_trail_L".
Error: Could not load fx "fire/jet_afterburner".
Error: Could not load fx "vehicle/water/fx_wake_lvt_churn".
LOADING...  - game media done
LOADING... clients
Error: Could not load menufile "ui/scriptmenus/briefing.menu".
Error: Could not load menufile "ui/scriptmenus/loadout_splitscreen.menu".
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
WARNING!  Map too large for complete burn map coverage.  reducing burn map 
size
*** CLIENT SPAWN 0 script_brushmodels 0 script_models.
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_bark".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_brick".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_carpet".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_cloth".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_concrete".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_dirt".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_flesh".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_foliage".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_glass".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_gravel".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_ice".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_metal".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_paper".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_plaster".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_rock".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_snow".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_water".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_wood".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_asphalt".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_ceramic".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_plastic".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_rubber".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_cushion".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_fruit".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_paintedmetal".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_player".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_tallgrass".
CL_InitCGame:  1.50 seconds
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 2002394719
Hiding channel: gamenotify
Hiding channel: obituary
Adding channel: gamenotify
Adding channel: obituary
Hiding channel: boldgame
Adding channel: boldgame
Hiding channel: subtitle
Adding channel: subtitle
Hiding channel: coopinfo
Adding channel: coopinfo
Fade in 32316 1250
Too many visible static models - not drawing static model


Direct3DDevice9::Present failed: Driver internal error
```

should i try to do something with my sound devices???


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

Try installing latest Directx 9
Download it here


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

do as Mcninja suggested, also getting the latest drivers from Nvidia, updating the game and then do what I suggested with the BASIC Acceleration


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*



RockmasteR said:


> do as Mcninja suggested, also getting the latest drivers from Nvidia, updating the game and then do what I suggested with the BASIC Acceleration


ok ill try it thx


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

guys......I LOVE YOU!!!
IT WORKED 
downloaded latest dx 9 ..but dont know why it didnt solve my problem after that went to Nvidia website and updated my video driver
IT WORKEDDD
U R ROCK:smile::grin::tongue::1angel:
i really killed myself to solve this problem thats why im so excited now so dont be surprised:tongue:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 - DirectX error*

and that's why we are here :grin:
Glad to help you 
I'll mark this thread as solved, if you need anything else, don't hesitate and ask
Have a great time gaming!


----------



## Mr_r3dst0ne (Dec 29, 2012)

when i try to reinstall directX 9 it says: DirectX setup has determined that a newer or equivalent version of DirectX has been installed. No installation is necessary.
can anyone help?


----------

